# What can follow a TT?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Had the TTR for getting on for 2.5 years and thinking about what to go for next. I know loads of people here have gone through the same thing, so would appreciate your comments....

I'm currently thinking about an M3 but haven't driven a rear wheel drive car (esp one with 343bhp 8)) for so long, that I'm worried I'll crash it on the first wet roundabout. Also, whilst it looks great it's no design icon :-/.

Another option is the S4, but all I've had has been Audis for the last six years and I think it's time for a change. For this reason I'm not thinking about the TT V6, but could be perhaps persuaded.

There's nothing else really until you start talking about 996s and I'd rather wait a few years before taking that step.

Any views?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Bi-Turbo 993. 
Fantastic. 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've been going through the same dilema, but to date i still cant find anything....

S2000 - Fast, but im a badge snob
350z Roadster - I had a deposit down but got it back when i found out how crap the coupe reviews were.
Z4 - See my review in off topic.

The only direct replacment i can find is a Boxster. But i want more power, which means more money, so it will have to be an 'S', but thats out of my price range at the mo.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But why replace the TT after only 2.5 years? Keep it longer and enjoy it. It is still a very desirable car and for many people still a dream car!

You are lucky to have it in the first place...so why not keep it longer?


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

What about the the BMW M4 400bhp+ its in autocar this week looks very nice or a TVR 345 ( think that what it was) was on topgear on sunday, looked very tasty


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But the M4 still has a couple of years to appear in the market! I was reading the article too and I thought that this is going to be my next car actually!!

It is a fast as Porsche 911 turbo.


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

;D TVR 350 C ;D The only car tempting me from my TT at the moment! Still think the TT is a better looking car though! :


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> TVR 345 ( think that what it was) was on topgear on sunday, looked very tasty


TVR T350C - had my eye on one of those for a while, but Â£38.5k is out of my price-range at the moment. Very nice cars.

I think that TVR are starting to put those reliability problems behind them now - the Speed Six engine has been around for about 5-6 years now, and it seems pretty good. Still concerned about the complete lack of any drivers aids / airbags etc in a car so powerful :-/


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

A couple of years  i only saw it on the cover looked very nice but will probably be out of my price range i would think about 50k seeing as M3 is 42k. The TVR on the other hand i wouldn't buy new wait until they are a couple of years old and u probably will get it for about 25k


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Tamora ort Tuscan........Tuscan drives great although no good for everday use.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

I've been round this one myself too many times. Â Only conclusion for value/style/practicality/et cetera was the 3.2 TTC. Â I'd consider a Boxster S if I could get away with 2 seats. Â But then again I'd consider a 3.2 TTR if I could get away with 2 seats 

M3 had all the power but not enough panache; and besides I was worried about killing myself/losing my licence or worse (and there's the 45K price tag)!

So IMHO, obviously nothing can follow a TT ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

The T350C is a cracker of a car! The cabin is a pretty snug fit, but absolutely gorgeous, and the noise is to die for! Not fully sold on the rear, but it's growing on me.

The only two pieces of advice I constantly hear from TVR owners are, 1) don't buy a new one - of any model. (Yeah, I know, someone must be being them new! ;D) The niggles that arise from the cars being virtually hand-built are best sorted out on someone else's depreciation curve. 2) Drive it - don't keep it as a weekend car as the engine is sweeter and the exhaust, etc last longer when the car gets a regular work out and warm-through. Mind, that adds to the regular servicing, which largely consists of re-tightening all the bolts!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Had the same dilemma a few months ago. 2.5 year old TT. I pretty much considered the same cars. M3, Boxster and TVRs all too expensive (recently bought a 2nd car). S2000 seriously tempted me, but it seemed really cramped, the interior's downright ugly, and the exterior's looking dated. Couldn't be arsed waiting for the Z4.

It all depends on how much dough you have, and how much of that you want to throw at a car.

Have to say though, I was following an M3 earlier, and are those things quick? The bloke was driving like he'd stolen it though, so I backed off after a while.


----------



## mattreader (Jul 10, 2002)

VX220 Turbo and the difference in price between that an an M3 you could buy an everyday car as well ;D ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. Seems like a few of you have been having the same thoughts.

I have test driven a 996 C4 but at twice the price of the TT, it didn't feel like twice the car. I've sat in a Boxter and banged my head (with the hood up obviously :). The only reason I can think of is that it had electric seats, but anyway, I don't really want one as they are two a penny here in the SW London. Also, there's the power thing - I really want more of the stuff.

TVRs - well, I'm all for buying British, but I would never buy one for two reasons, firstly they have a terrible reputation for reliability. A good pal of mine had a Cerbera a while ago, and seeing him climbing out of it sweating like a pig cos the air con had packed up again is enough of a memory for me. Also, aren't they made of plastic? What happens if a lorry hits you? :-/

Z4, 350Z yeah whatever. Thing is, I feel that I've done the "car that everyone talks about" thing. And even now, the TT still gets all the comments. EVERY weekend I get a lad saying something like, "Nice car mister" and when I book a car ferry or insurance or something, they always say something nice about the TT.

I guess I want to move away from the poseur car (the TT) to a car that those in the know (ie car enthusiasts) know is first class. Eg, when I see an M3, I have respect for the driver of what I see as being a first class motor. When people see me driving a TT, I'm sure most of them think "show off" before anything else, and frankly I'm a bit tired of that idea.

Sorry to go on, and if this is coming across as a therapy session. But I really am in a dilemma. :-/


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

What about a used Maserati or DB7? 8)


----------



## SMUDGER (May 17, 2003)

Sorry about this but it has to be the TVR.I have been toying with the idea as im bored with chipped 225 roadster.hired the tuscan for a day.....Fek!!!! quicker to 100 than a ferrari and porker turbo...looks fantastic and no fandangled driver aids....anyone who drives one will want one....
question is ....reliability and are they practical......
maybe not but soooooooo much fun...incidently tt has been back to the garage more than ten times in 14 months...dashpod,creaks and transmission so i will be used to all the quirks that are supposed to exist.Agree with previous post buy a second hand one with probs sorted!!!
which model to go for???


----------



## zarniwoop (May 14, 2002)

Have to agree with everyone else, its got to be the TVR 350, better than any BMW. If only I had a spare 38k...


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes guys, my next car will be the TVR Tuscan Speed Six, probably 1year old. I am pretty disappointed with the TT 3.2, I thought it would be alot faster than the 225, but apparently not. 
My TT is lovely, but when I drive it I constantly think that it isn't quick enough, I like to be able to pull up next to a boxster, z4, s2000, etc and not even worry about whether they will beat me off the lights.

As you can probably tell i am a speed freak!!!

PS: I wish audi would bring out a TT with similar power to the RS4 then i wouldn't have any other thoughts of other cars.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> I guess I want to move away from the poseur car (the TT) to a car that those in the know (ie car enthusiasts) know is first class. Eg, when I see an M3, I have respect for the driver of what I see as being a first class motor. When people see me driving a TT, I'm sure most of them think "show off" before anything else, and frankly I'm a bit tired of that idea.


Raven, I think you've already answered your own question. The M3 will give you huge amounts of power and everyday reliability/quality


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

If you want to be a little bit exclusive while gaining the respect of real car enthusiasts then perhaps you should look at the new M3 CSL.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> If you want to be a little bit exclusive while gaining the respect of real car enthusiasts then perhaps you should look at the new M3 CSL.


57K  and not a great deal of performance benefit over the standard M3 :-/


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Went to my local TVR dealer after seeing the T350 on topgear.
The sales guy spent an hour trying to put me off buying one.

He explained about handbuilt cars, reliability leaks etc... Servicing costs, having to be alert when driving the car (can't jump in it feeling tired or hungover). Small dealer network, 1 year warranty for the car 2yr on engine, Annual milage, depreciation.

His sales pitch was, if after all this explanation I would know what I was getting myself into. (he did add that they haven't had a single problem with their T350 demo car and the reliabilty and build quality is always improving.)

The T350 comes with nothing, you would need to spend minimum 42K to get it on the road with aircon...

He also said that I wouldn't be getting bullet proof reliability that Audi offer...!! (little does he know).

One very interesting point was they offer a test drive over two sessions, because apparently the customer needs to come down from the excitment of the first drive.

Also as each car is different and you can have any colour you can imagine it takes over four hours to spec your car.

Anyway shall be arranging a test drive today.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

BMW M Coupe.


----------



## Tturks225 (Jun 5, 2003)

You may laugh...... but what about the EVO VIII FQ300, from A - B it would keep up with most cars mentioned in this thread & whats more it would do it reliably for Â£28.5K with 3 of ya mates on board for the ride 

Yeah I know looks horrible, but who's gonna be able to see you for long.................

Change it for the New shape TT in 2005!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

> Went to my local TVR dealer after seeing the T350 on topgear.
> The sales guy spent an hour trying to put me off buying one.


LOL! 'Managing expectations', I believe it's called! Best of luck with the test drive. ;D

Envy, envy, envy.....


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

How about something completely different???










450BHP, 0-60 in 5.6sec


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Give it another year or two and get a new RS4 ;D ;D
RS6 engine in smaller, lighter car.
Ok its another Audi, but with that engine, who cares


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm also in the same boat, would like to go back to a boxster again but I want 4 seats/more room....

So im looking at a New 911 (52k) or a real bargin car I think is a Maserati 3200 3.2 GT.
You can pick them up between 27-38k for a nearly new with low mileage, all the depraction has been taken out of them by this stage. Ferrari built and 3.2 twin turbo engine... 370 Bhp....

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/WWW/CA ... 6097636536


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I have test driven a 996 C4 but at twice the price of the TT, it didn't feel like twice the car.


If you had a test drive over a period of time I thnk you'd find that it is twice the car IMO, oozes class and fantastic to drive



> Ferrari built and 3.2 twin turbo engine... 370 Bhp....


Ferrari built? Oh dear....that means it'll drop to bits in a year then ;D

cheers

James


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Matt, you live in Watford then?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

;D

What about the Mazda RX8 or Chrysler Crossfire ???

Mazda looks fairly practical if thirsty
Chrysler is a Merc at a cheaper price.

My 2ps worth ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

That maserati looks awfully tempting.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> How about something completely different???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they are bringing out a cheaper version of this, estimated to cost Â£35k...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> I believe they are bringing out a cheaper version of this, estimated to cost Â£35k...


The Cayenne S has just 340BHP and is available now for Â£45K 
The Cayenne Turbo (specs above) doesn't have a price on the web site (maybe it's not released yet).

Didn't know they were going to bring out an even cheaper model though.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Looking at Autocar this week and an article about the Cayenne in the US. Month old Cayennes going for 17% off list, I don't think they will need to bring out a cheaper one...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The Cayenne S has just 340BHP and is available now for Â£45K Â
> The Cayenne Turbo (specs above) doesn't have a price on the web site (maybe it's not released yet).
> 
> Didn't know they were going to bring out an even cheaper model though.


I think the Cayenne Turbo is gonna be about 70/75k or there abouts.

You'll probably need 6/7k or extras or maybe more (as with any porsche) to make it half decent!

It's a shame they look like Volvo's!

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> The Cayenne S has just 340BHP and is available now for Â£45K Â
> The Cayenne Turbo (specs above) doesn't have a price on the web site (maybe it's not released yet).
> 
> Didn't know they were going to bring out an even cheaper model though.


I think it was Autocar, & they reckoned a 3.2l version will be released @ circa Â£35k


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I think these are a better car for the money Â ;D










350bhp, 0-60 - 6.5 secs

cheers

James


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm not a fan of bmw's but agree.

Friend has one and it's excellent.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I'm not a fan of bmw's but agree.
> 
> Friend has one and it's excellent.


the 4.6is one?

they fly don't they ;D

cheers

James


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I'm not a fan of bmw's but agree.
> 
> Friend has one and it's excellent.


So, you have drug dealer friends too


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

nah, they drive mondeos/vectras/focuseseses

inconspicuous ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> I think these are a better car for the money Â ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugly big barge IMHO of course......sorry just don't like it :-/ might be well built but UGLY...


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

after the TT... mmmmm let me think..... :

what about one of these.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... gory=18308

;D   ;D

Sno... 8)


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

after the TT... mmmmm let me think..... :

what about one of these.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... gory=18308

;D   ;D

Sno... 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Ugly big barge IMHO of course......sorry just don't like it Â :-/ might be well built but UGLY...


it'll keep up with your TTC though, not bad for a 4x4

handles bloody well too for it's size, you can really chuck it about

the gaps in the arches on the x5 are nearly as big as on your TTC Â ;D Â only joking mate 

each to their own i suppose! Â ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

All this talk of 4x4's must stop 

Let's get back to something gorgeous-looking, and with performance to die for:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/neil1003/350.jpg

Yes please, yum yum ;D ;D


----------



## Tturks225 (Jun 5, 2003)

What not take a few more years to pay for it!!! & get one of these:

http://www.geocities.com/yankeesmaster/mur.html

Just another variation of an Audi CoupÃ© 

Or maybe a group share kinda thing - 1k ea ..........


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Just arranged my test drive in the T350 for friday... ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> All this talk of 4x4's must stop
> 
> Let's get back to something gorgeous-looking, and with performance to die for:
> 
> ...


Comes with a free pair of walking boots for all the breakdowns


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Just arranged my test drive in the T350 for friday... ;D


Nice one - how long is the test drive for? accompanied (presumably)? which dealer?

I really want to have a test drive, but don't have a dealer near me.

Also, I think you really need a long test-drive in a TVR, to really get a feel for the car. It may be wonderful for a short sprint round some country lanes on a test drive, but what if you wanted to go on a long journey, a few hours, is it still as good? Guess it doesn't matter if the TVR is your weekend "toy", but some of us can't afford it just as a toy (actually, I can't afford it at all, but that's what loans are for! ;D )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Comes with a free pair of walking boots for all the breakdowns Â


on a more serious note though, looks gorgeous at the front, not sure about the back though.

how much is a T350 and what's delivery on them? any ideas?

cheers

James


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Can't afford a toy either, but maybe as a second car and use the girlfriends as the main run about.

Cost 38K base but really 42K if you ad the basics aircon, etc
From ordering to your exact spec 4 months some dealers have cars already.

As for dealers there is a location map on the tvr website. www.tvr.co.uk

To be honest if I have my sensible head on I would just get another TT.


----------



## SMUDGER (May 17, 2003)

the T350 basic is about 38K but you will need air con and the paint may be another Â£500 depending on ur choice.the good thing is that you can have whatever colour want in whatever finish you want.Air con is an extra Â£1900.
the lead time is 8-12 weeks which is not bad for a hand built car..
you could wait for the T350T which is supposed to debut in sept.Based on the coupe it has two removable roof panels to make it a targa top.sorry no pics!!
All cars come with half leather but you can upgrade but not sure how much extra that is.thinkit could be as much as Â£2000.
I had a test drive but is was no near long enough to evaluate the car.Hired a tuscan from the TVR centre in Barnet for one day.......200miles later i was still bedazzled with the shattering performance and the handling on the car.the brakes are awesome...the car stands on its nose.the only question is whether its an everyday car....lots of preowned on the net with very low mileage but still fetching good money.I do suspect however that they are a bit like porsche in so much thatb the dealers inflate the price way beyond the true value..mate in the trade tells me that there is 6K in a second hand boxter for the dealer.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I forgot...

The test drive comes in two parts, accompanied.
The reason for the second is so you can get over the first one and see the car and it's handling in reality. (well according to the dealer)


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> All this talk of 4x4's must stop
> 
> Let's get back to something gorgeous-looking, and with performance to die for:
> 
> ...


Oh my GOD  I don't know if this is an unflattering picture but that is one HELL of an ugly nasty looking motor - wouldn't have it if you PAID me! Total lack of style.. eeeewwwwwww *puke*

discuss.

W.


----------



## SMUDGER (May 17, 2003)

im sure the jury will be out for a long time on the rear end of the T350.It is still being labelled in the "not sure/too difficult" tray at the moment for a lot of folk.however lots think its the dogs....
Having the TTR at the mo i would like a convertable so am also considering the Tamora and Tuscan...but will wait for the Targa 350.....
Sorry cant get the link for you but Henley TVR have a 350 in dark blue..ish with the anthrasite alloys.This colour seems to understate the rear end a bit which is what i think it needs.Sorry It skills pants still learning but you might see my point unless others think its pants....who know's?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Oh my GOD Â  Â I don't know if this is an unflattering picture but that is one HELL of an ugly nasty looking motor - wouldn't have it if you PAID me! Â Total lack of style.. eeeewwwwwww *puke*


Looks great, IMHO.

Side view, looks even better:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/neil1003/350side.jpg


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Agree that the TVR does look good, but then again, they've never looked bad have they? It's just the reliability and lack of safety features that put me off.

Out of all that's been said, there are a couple of possibilities other than the M3:

BMW M Coupe - there's one down the road from me, and I've always wanted to have a go. Apparently better as a track day car though, and of course there's too many similarities with the Z3.

Masserati - quite an interesting option, especially as I prefer the one before the face lift with the boomerang lights at the back. Don't think I'm massively ready for an Italian car yet though...

996 - whilst I said that it was not twice the car of the TT, doesn't mean I don't hugely want one. If I managed to get hold of a garage I would love to park a C4S in it, although garages are so expensive that it would probably push the C4S even more out of my budget.

So that brings me back to the M3. Has anyone any thoughts on going from the TT's front drive bias to the BMW's rear drive? :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> the gaps in the arches on the x5 are nearly as big as on your TTC Â ;D Â only joking mate
> 
> Â ;D


Like a sword to the heart... :'(

;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like what can follow a TT is another TT!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Looks like what can follow a TT is another TT!


Without a shadow of a doubt. 8)


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

I just dumped my TT after 2 years, with the same dilemma - what next?

I have a Boxster S being delivered in March. Test drive one. Forget what you see on paper - there is *no* comparison. The TT is the best car I have ever had (just pipping the 15 yr old 3.2 Carrera) but it is nothing compared to the S.

The basic internal design/layout of the TT beats the Porker hands down, but spend a bit of cash on leather and alu options and the Porker wins. Thats not really the point tho - the 3.2 has a roar that the 1.8 will never have. I had also thought that the car-on-rails feeling was to do with the 4WD, but you get the same, if not better feeling of control round the corners in the S (I thought that we were going to die when the salesman took me out in the S, but the footholding is SOOO sure.)

To be honest, the TT (roadster) is an enormous amount of car for Â£31k, and in real terms, the Boxster S is probably not worth Â£14k more for the same 'finish', but then... Porsche... there is no substitute 

(Yes, if I could afford a new Carrera I would have one, but that will never happen!)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Obviously it's somewhat predictable of me to say this but you should at least drive a Z4 before discounting. 
Alog with the Boxster, M3, S4 and the TVR if you wish. Don't buy the TVR if you are going to be doing more than about 6,000 miles a year in it (quote from TVR dealer to my friend thinking about trading his Carrera 2 for a Tuscan S).

Damian


----------



## Tturks225 (Jun 5, 2003)

Money no object option -

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/?news/ae_n ... p?id=38437


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Money no object option -
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/?news/ae_n ... p?id=38437


Holy mother of god


----------



## Tturks225 (Jun 5, 2003)

My thoughts exactly Jam - 0-100 in 9.6 with the hood down, wonder what kinda wind break it'll come with ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I just dumped my TT after 2 years, with the same dilemma - what next?


Same for me. I had a 225 coupe that I sold last month. They are great cars, but, with hindsight, I think they are more style, than substance. OK, on paper, the handling and performance are fantastic, but in the real world, I thought the car felt rather 'wooden' to drive. I couldn't get on with the boomy exhaust note, which made motorway journeys a chore, and the notchy gear change either, so I sold it last month.

So what follows on from a TT? As the last car was a manual coupe, I really wanted a convertible this time, preferably with tiptronic auto. I also wanted the spec to be as good as, or better the TT. I looked at the following:

A TTR V6 DSG. Very tempted. But do I really want another TT? and I'm still not sure about the styling of the TTR.

BMW Z4 - Never really been a BMW fan. For me, the last good looking car they made was the 3 series around 1990. The styling has steadly gone down hill ever since, with the latest models being downright ugly!

Nissan 350Z/Honda S2000 - Japaneese / no class ...

Lotus Elise / Vauxhall VX220 - Too raw and basic, I like plenty of creature comforts.

Merk SLK - Looks like a toy, and not that much fun to drive.

TVR - Dodgy build quality and wide boy image.



> I have a Boxster S being delivered in March. Â Test drive one. Â Forget what you see on paper - there is *no* comparison. Â The TT is the best car I have ever had (just pipping the 15 yr old 3.2 Carrera) but it is nothing compared to the S.


It was the test drive that did it for me! After a month of searching, I was very lucky to find a cancelled order at a dealers with just 150 miles on the clock and all the options I wanted, and with immediate delivery! I collect it next week.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Last Fridays rain caused me to postpone the TVR T350 test drive until a few hours ago...

It doesn't follow a TT. It is a completely different vehicle. This is a very very quick road hugging go kart.

To change to the T350 you would have to buy another car to use everyday. This car takes effort and a great amount of concentration to drive, I was worried that after driving it I wouldn't want to get back in my TTR how wrong I was.

So what follows a TT another TT...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

> after the TT... mmmmm let me think..... :
> 
> what about one of these.....
> 
> ...


Buddy had one. HORRIBLE reliability.

Now has 2 new F360F1. One the street version and the other is the racing version. Both have been very un Fazzazz like and are totally reliable.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

If a TVR is a possibility, ever thought of these?

http://www.cobracountry.com/cobra4sl.html

The ERA & Everett Morrisons with a 427 side oiler or stroked 351 will outperform anything TVR can offer and the bits wont fall off either. :

Real bargains too.


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

i had my tt for about 2.5 years and have just changed it for a boxster s. Admittedly i don;t think the boxster looks as good as the TT - but when you drive it - WOW what a car!


----------



## Thai_TT (May 22, 2003)

Opinions what are they worth?

Porche Boxter S: Better then the TT but maybe not the best investment since it is getting long in the theeth.

BMW Z4: Ugly, plasticy and nasty, great specs but can't beat a Boxter so whats the point.

BMW M3: Yes it's a great car but the interior is ugly and it's a big car. If I didn't have to pay I would take the M3 over the TT, but it's not my dream car.

Masarati 4200 Manual: Expensive but nice.

Porche 911: I Would dump my TT in a second for a S4S but the price is high and still the TT has the better interiour. 
I don't feel to bad when I see one drive by but it would be nice.

Merc AMG, Brabus. Seems like a few models that are pretty good, they are not really that sporty but have plenty of power.

Nissan Fairlady: Seems like a good car with a good engine but it's nasty plastics all the way it's not a step up in my mind.

Mazda: Butt ugly and more horrible plastics

Jag: Why not, really nice car.

Audi RS6 or S4, S8: All these new models are steps in the right direction for Audi wouldn't mind any of them.

As far as pure replacements for the TT there really is not very many. Especially when you consider the overall package of looks, interiour and speed it's a killer car.

If they ever made a light weight version with 300+hp we could really stop this thread.

I am sorry if my comment are mostly shite.
I didn't have enought time to do a really good job on this post.

Regards


----------



## Em (May 7, 2002)

My plan next April after I have had my 225 TTC for 3 years is to........keep it. I am not ready to part with it yet as I cannot find anything (within price range) that a) looks as wonderful, inside and out b) goes as quick and c) can take all my luggage

So I am aiming to buy a 2nd hand Lotus elise for my go-kart style fun. Would never get one instead of the TT BUT with the TT seems like fun ;D

Then see what the RS3 is like in 3 years time!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

With reference to interiors, admittedly the TT's interior is nice but by adding a bit of alu/silver to a porker then i think the interior feels more enclosed and more of a luxury interior than a modern interior as is with the TT.

Depends whether you want cutting edge interior or classic interior.

Both have their ups and downs but I don't think the interior of the TT isn't that far ahead of well optioned interiors of other cars.

It's certainly not as revolutionary as it was when then TTC was first released.

All IMO 

cheers

James

ps I have a feeling I'm about to be flamed to high heaven! :-/


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

> With reference to interiors, admittedly the TT's interior is nice but by adding a bit of alu/silver to a porker then i think the interior feels more enclosed and more of a luxury interior than a modern interior as is with the TT.
> 
> Depends whether you want cutting edge interior or classic interior.
> 
> ...


Agree.. a Porker is a porker is a porker.

TT's are a poor substitute for us unwilling to shell out the moolah!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Agree.. a Porker is a porker is a porker.
> 
> TT's are a poor substitute for us unwilling to shell out the moolah!


I don't think the words 'poor' or 'unwilling' come into it really!

TT's are great cars, they are different in so many ways from a proker though.

It's not a case of unwilling to shell out the money. Many people just can't afford them.

I certainly can't at the moment!

cheers

James


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Then see what the RS3 is like in 3 years time!


Ahh but the new TT coming out in 2005/2006 might distract you from the RS3!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

In my case, what follows a TT is a S-Class Merc. Did the deal yesterday afternoon. Audi offered Â£23k for my Dec 02 Black Cherry 225 TTC with Bose, 6-CD Autochanger, Cruise, Cup holders and Tracker with 8.5k on the clock. Merc offered me Â£25k plus Â£3.5k off a second hand S-Class and a good finance deal.

So for the foreseeable future, four door diesel family car here I come....


----------

